# Homemade Dog Food



## ProudPitMama (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

My dogs have become very picky with canned dog food and, quite frankly, I hate reading all the preservatives and such on the labels. Does anyone else make their dog(s) food at home? If so, any recipes you suggest? Thanks! :woof:


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

check out this one someone on this site used i hear if u do it rite homemade raw works out to be just as cheap as good kibble
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/12543-raw-diet-i-used.html


----------



## Tina (Apr 18, 2009)

My ex and I fed our old dogs raw for about $50 a month for both. We got fresh veggies at farm stands (and I'm growing a ton this year, hopefully to can for Ivan) and 40lb boxes of chicken backs and necks for about $13. It wasn't too expensive, but it was fairly time intensive, as we ground everything and had to trim the fat off of 80 lbs of chicken. Our dogs did fabulously on it, and it was especially good for their aging joints.


----------



## SassyMiss (May 20, 2009)

i cook chiken livers with mixed veg for my two, they seem to love it. I also sometimes give them chicken necks with rice and veg instead


----------

